

Ask HN: What's up with Silicon Valley Bank? - magsafe

I've noticed a bunch of startups using SVB, I love the obvious connotations and prestige implied by the name, and was curious about what kinds of accounts they offer. Unfortunately their website is utterly cluttered, has huge ugly Flash banners, no obvious way to open an account or see account types, and the whole thing looks like a WordPress blog full of cliche stock imagery. What's up with these guys? Do they open business accounts for small startups with angel funding and small teams? Is it worth the time to drop into a branch and discuss switching over from Wells Fargo, Chase or other run of the mill bank? Any benefits (beyond the cool name on your checks)?
======
abossy
They don't have a pretty website because they don't need one. Most Silicon
Valley startups work with them by default.

In addition to regular banking services, they provide networking events for
clients and are more startup-savvy than your typical bank. My experience with
them is minimal, so perhaps somebody that's worked with them more extensively
can provide more depth.

